# 135 db -one 8"



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

what do you think it would take to hit 135db in a scion xb 2006 with a single 8"? would it be musical, or just end up being a burp box?


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Burp.


----------



## monoxide (Sep 16, 2007)

It maybe possible to do it musical depending on tuning but better chance doing it as a burp.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Why a single 8", is it a space or money concern or are you just trying to prove you can do it.


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

I built a slotted box in front of the back seat. Almost looks like a table or center console. I'm trying to keep the back open for bikes and other cargo. Right now I have an arc 8, but the sundowns look sick!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I've done 135 on 500 watts with an SA8 tuned to 35 on tones in a Santa Fe. Not bad for that amount of power on a single 8.


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

any secrets to share?


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

monoxide said:


> It maybe possible to do it musical depending on tuning but better chance doing it as a burp.


Trying to keep back area open, but would enjoy kicking a$$ with a single 8


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Take specs and WinISD software and play around with box size and tuning.
Best to figure out the perfect freq of vehicle but finding that out is beyond me.


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

I tried winisd, things looked good, but in reality, who knows? I've seen the 154 db sundown crx on youtube. It seems I could trade 20 db's for some sound quality


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ive done 133's from the trunk with a single 8W7 and a MRD-M501. An SA8 with the right box and power will easily do 135.


----------



## hakmazter (Jul 19, 2013)

I had a Dodge Daytona with a bandpass enclosure with 2) 8" woofers that could hit 141.8 and I competed and won IASCA contests with it, so it can be done. A lot of hours experimenting and tuning.........


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

I've burned a lot of subs in a dual 8 bandpass,lol


----------



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

ilikepinktacos said:


> I built a slotted box in front of the back seat. Almost looks like a table or center console. I'm trying to keep the back open for bikes and other cargo. Right now I have an arc 8, but the sundowns look sick!


it sounds like your primary objective is to get loud while saving cargo space... I think the easiest way to do that is to run IB with multiple efficient drivers with decent xmax and large cone area. Have you thought about that?

You could easily wall off the sides of the hatch behind the plastics and stick a pair of woofers there. I am doing something similar in my hatchback.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

My epic reaches 130 db with tones and around 600 watts

sounds better than the sa but not as loud.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Subs are almost always louder and better sounding as far back as you can get them in the car. You will lose an easy 3db not having sub and pretty positioned right

136 is easy. Musical defined as linear from 20-80 Hz won't happen but should be passable


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

92blacktt said:


> it sounds like your primary objective is to get loud while saving cargo space... I think the easiest way to do that is to run IB with multiple efficient drivers with decent xmax and large cone area. Have you thought about that?
> 
> You could easily wall off the sides of the hatch behind the plastics and stick a pair of woofers there. I am doing something similar in my hatchback.


I think multiple large cones are going to eat up some room.Maybe I'm missing what your getting at?


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

ilikepinktacos said:


> I think multiple large cones are going to eat up some room.Maybe I'm missing what your getting at?


IB requires no enclosure. So if space for an enclosure is of concern IB is a very good option.


----------



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

HiloDB1 said:


> IB requires no enclosure. So if space for an enclosure is of concern IB is a very good option.


exactly... all you need is a baffle...


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

92blacktt said:


> exactly... all you need is a baffle...


 
Yes but that baffle has to be in the form of a shelf the divides the hatch area horizontally which would make putting bikes bake there impossible.


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

I hit 135.5dB in my '92 Camaro back in 2001 with a 12" MTX Terminator in a sealed box and a Punch 100DSM. Yes, it was legit. AudioControl SPL meter, 4" off the dash, 12" from the passenger side a-pillar, and that was with music. It was some DB Drag CD my buddy got a hold of and let me borrow.

AAMOF, it was September 28th, 2001. Here's a pic of the setup.









I don't see why something like an 8" SA-8 with 500 watts RMS can't hit 130dB.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=J6pcza9y_2o&desktop_uri=/watch?v=J6pcza9y_2o

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ib420phil (Mar 2, 2014)

I think this got off topic. I'd model with WinISD and be sure to check your measurements twice. Should be very possible. Let us know how it's coming along.


----------



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes you can... However it would probably take a 15ft horn to do so, but i believe it would sound good.


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

135 ez! especially with the modern 8"s i have done 138+ with just a 6x9 in a wagon


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

Sorry about the long delay. I decided to go with a Sundown X-8, and it just arrived last week! So now I just have to get some time to put in alittle work.


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

I guess my question is, how do I tune for SPL? I've always done sealed for SQ, what am I looking for? Do I just up the tuning freq. and try for the biggest gain in WINISD?


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Model the sub and tune to the highest peak in the model. There's more to it but if you plug in size of box you want you can get a guesstimate of how loud you can get at a certain hz.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

If you're really going for competition level burp box, you want to also try tuning around the resonant frequency of your car. find a sub/box that measures fairly flat in open space and throw that in there. you can measure the cabin gain and take advantage of that. In general the largest boxes w/ the largest port areas give the most 'bump' at tuning frequency for burps. Maybe .75 x sd for port area, but that's relying on my old brain. If you want to also be able to listen to music on it, you can make the port replaceable to bring the tune down.

Josh


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

ilikepinktacos said:


> what do you think it would take to hit 135db in a scion xb 2006 with a single 8"? would it be musical, or just end up being a burp box?


I'm more of a "Belch Box" type of dude.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

If space is even remotely a concern, my advice is buy a passive radiator from CSS. Get the 10 " one and now you can just build the enclosure to spec, and just add/ subtract weight for the tune


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

Kevin K said:


> Take specs and WinISD software and play around with box size and tuning.
> Best to figure out the perfect freq of vehicle but finding that out is beyond me.


umm its very very high,i messed with a 2005 for six years ,everything i put in it was super loud,ear piercing loud but just wasn't feel the bass type like i now have in a hatchback thank god for that.

so yea it can definitely be done


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

etroze said:


> Model the sub and tune to the highest peak in the model. There's more to it but if you plug in size of box you want you can get a guesstimate of how loud you can get at a certain hz.


Unfortunately, Sundown emailed me a rough enclosure idea, but said they don't have T/S specs. That seems strange to me.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I haven't heard anything about them in awhile but I think they were still working on measuring the 8 but you're right that's kinda weird.


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

Kevin K said:


> I've done 135 on 500 watts with an SA8 tuned to 35 on tones in a Santa Fe. Not bad for that amount of power on a single 8.


do you have pics im working on my santa fe right now


----------

